# Alcove units (again!) Can I get some advice please?



## Bm101 (11 Mar 2017)

Front room's coming on slowly. Old fireplace is out and in the alley ready to be banged on ebay sometime in 2029 so I can retire in luxury. For those that saw the thread about removing it, it came out ok in the end, few nervy moments. I used to be a drystone waller in North Wales and large lumps of slate haven't got any lighter in 20 years. Still. 3 Large ornate bits glued up by epoxy even less. Few hairy moments but all's well that ends well. Onwards and upwards eh?
Made good on the fireplace, had the room plastered and skimmed. Guys did a good job. Gave it a few weeks what with work etc and mist coated it today. 

So. Can anyone advise on the next step?  

The room's a bit haphazard. I can't afford to move all the electrics on the right side so it's going to have to stay and we will have to employ some creativity. 
After a Bit Of A Think.... I reckon its better to try to incorporate the differences than try to disguise them but I'd be interested to hear what you guys think. Even the hearth is not central. Never mind the two alcoves being even close lol. :| 
So. Here's what I came up with. I'd really appreciate any advice as always...  

As we stand:






The Dreaded Electrickery (note the right side is shallow and F***s things up a fair bit + the wiring runs up behind a sheet of plasterboard cleverly disguised using plaster of all things. Also the little reveal that seems to be part of some long forgotten steel support that was inserted to remove the wall and then at some point replaced it in it's altogether. Thanks for that.






Don't ask, just to the right of _that_ I found the traces of a door that was removed that lead nowhere but to under the stairs. A full size door. There's a door in the back room that leads to the same place. It's a toilet. :shock: Jack and Jill understairs toilet..... Really? 

Anyway. As always, I'm gabbing.



















Yeh. I'm a little optimistic about implementing some of those 0.5mm measurements.... It was to give me a _guide_. 

Floating shelves above, cupboards under.
9mm and 3mm water resistant mdf. 
carcasses from (mostly) 13x25.

Sound ok in theory?
More than happy to take criticism, just want the best I can manage. 

Ps: space on the left is for a tv attached to the wall with one of the roboty arms. Current one wont fit. Ar*e

Cheers as always
Chris


----------



## will1983 (15 Mar 2017)

looks good to me mate.

I have a similar problem in my front room with the box for the alarm on the wall. I was going to make a fake shelf with some fake books on to cover that.


----------



## RobinBHM (15 Mar 2017)

Just an idea......

How about making base units deeper than the alcoves. If you design the base cabinets with a face frame then that can be wider than the alcove width, then scribe in a narrow sidecheek on the chimneybreast side.

Id be tempted to make the top part as a face framed 3 sided carcase that stops down to the base unit top. Then fit adjustable shelves in between. 

If the right hand side top unit has a fixed bottom shelf just above the electrics, then a false back could be fitted up to the underside of the shelf to cover the meter etc and then paint it the wall colour so it becomes not visible.


----------



## Bm101 (15 Mar 2017)

Thanks Robin. 
I'd wondered about a face frame for the base units, (although I didn't know it was called that  ), but I hadn't thought of extending them out deeper. That's interesting and funny enough would solve another issue I have with running some cabling across the front of the hearth. I like your idea of the false back on the upper cabinet. Face framing both cabinets would also solve any issues with sag on the shelving in them I think if I routed out housings for the internal shelves. 
None of the shelves need to take a huge amount of weight. I've been informed that they are _not_ bookshelves,and _definitely not_ woodworking book bookshelves, but just for stuff. Read: dust collecting gubbins. I think the boss has her heart set on floating shelves for the top part tbh.
I've learned to pick my battles so floating/torsion box type shelves it probably will be. That middle shelf also covers the existing lighting wiring and I was wondering about concealing an (accessible) transformer either side to incorporate up and down lighting led strips if I can manage it. Look at Mr Fancypants. :roll: 

I was thinking of using kitchen door hinges and just realised 9mm mdf wont take them, at least standard ones. Some head scratching to do, but that's why I asked. 

Thanks Robin, it's much appreciated, you've given me lots to think about. 

Cheers 
Chris

Edit: I'm on Nights at the moment and spent 4-5 am on my phone in the Van ( bloody trackers) looked at lots of stuff and learnt a bit. From Blum hinges to various theories about the advantages of hanging mdf doors versus Baltic ply. There's (apparently) a supplier in Enfield I need to give a bell today. I've had 7 hours sleep in the the last 3 days so it could be an interesting conversation.


----------

